
Another web page with light grey text on a light background - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/StupidGreyOnGrey.png
======
ChrisGranger
Mozilla's redesigned add-ons page was guilty of this as well, at first, but a
Mozilla employee saw my complaint on r/Firefox and fixed it. Sometimes all it
takes is letting them know you're having a problem with the site.

There _should_ be established minimums for body text contrast that are
followed by web developers, though.

Sometimes I feel the same way about font size, although that's much easier to
fix at the browser level for anyone who needs a larger size...

------
ColinWright
The Mars Simulation Project[0] was submitted earlier[1]. It looked
interesting, so I cluck through. Unreadable.

Why do people do this?

</rant>

[0] [https://mars-sim.sourceforge.io/](https://mars-sim.sourceforge.io/)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19127507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19127507)

